

Chatterous works better than Twitter on mobile - arasakik
http://jolieodell.wordpress.com/2008/05/21/chatterous-twitter-mobile/

======
mattmaroon
"And Chatterous will get me laid."

Yes, because if there's one thing skinny, young blondes need help with, it's
that.

~~~
omouse
Maybe you can help me out here, but how is she a geek?

~~~
mattmaroon
She says she is, because in any other community she's just a normal looking
chick. Claiming geek gives you +3 on the 10 scale. See iJustine for reference.

~~~
JolieODell
Um, I'm a geek because I live on the Internet and make a living FROM the
Internet. It started with DOS and King's Quest when I was a little kid... Does
using a Linux machine in '99 give me any geek points? Oh, please, can I be a
geek now? *rolls eyes

~~~
mattmaroon
Wow, King's Quest? Cred granted.

~~~
JolieODell
Dog wrestler? Cred accepted.

~~~
mattmaroon
How did you know what I was doing? The dog won.

~~~
JolieODell
Oh shit! I Googled you! OMG! Now what? Apparently, you make a habit of being
an taint cheese on the Internet.

~~~
mattmaroon
I better do some serious vanity Google repair if I come up as a dog wrestler.
I used to come up mainly as an author, but if my royalty check is any
indication that probably isn't the case any more.

I wouldn't call it a habit. It's just a sample bias. Good phrase though.

~~~
JolieODell
Thanks. It's an original. And your dog wrestling is in your About page on your
blog.

Let me know if you need SEO help for your personal brand. Hah. Haha!

Ok, I'm kidding. Sorry. Have a bitchin' day.

------
KirinDave
Heh. It's not exactly hard to beat Twitter on technical merit. Arguably Pownce
is better there (certainly in features) and Jaiku seemed to have more stable
tech.

Twitter keeps winning because it has a lot of people and has got a lot of nice
desktop clients. Inertia and off-browser integration mean a lot to a service
like twitter.

~~~
rufo
Kind of a moot point now, but I always wonder if Pownce would have gained much
more traction had it launched with a full API instead of/in addition to a
mediocre AIR client.

------
JolieODell
Oh, and we were chatting with iJustine last night and this morning.

Skinny, young blondes FTW!!!

------
JolieODell
Hellooo! It's Jolie.

Actually, the chat groups in Chatterous are AWESOME for meeting new ppl.
Smart, successful people. People who can talk intelligently about Ruby on
Rails. Or monetizing social media. Or measuring virals.

Srsly. It's hot.

~~~
jpeterson
You are very adorable. Just making an observation.

~~~
omouse
Dude, just stay away from girls that are into social media. Let's just say
they give a different perspective on _viral_ networks...

~~~
jpeterson
Can't resist the blonde geeky types.

------
axod
One issue I see is what if you want to find _new_ friends. What if you want to
find interesting people in chatrooms.

Seems fine if you have a group of friends and want to chat together.

~~~
arasakik
we're working on that ;)

------
neilc
Is it just me, or is <http://www.chatterous.com/> broken in FF3?

~~~
danielha
Works perfectly for me.

------
menloparkbum
I just joined chatterous and can't find the getting laid feature anywhere.

------
sharpshoot
Nice one guys - heres to chatterous becoming the breakout app of 2008!

------
rms
like twitter, chatterous could use some accelerating growth. You need
accelerating growth for social platforms

~~~
axod
Or you can just cheat by leveraging off existing networks ;)

------
kashif
helloTxt.com is useful.

------
talkaboutadate
How about a dating service that is.. well.. twitterlike. Just launched, so
there's not much there yet. <http://www.TalkAboutADate.com>. Can't promise
it'll get you laid. Anyone know of an api that'll help you do that? :)

